# Tying tubes without cuffs. Any suggestions



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought I seen some wax string for sale, but I must have dreamt it. I was thinking there was a post about tying tubes without cuffs. I use cuffs on all my tube setups, but if there is a better way, I’m all for it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I wrap and tuck with a piece of #32 rubber band. Probably about 1-2" long, never actually measured. Fatter or bundled tubes takes a longer piece. I don't stretch the tubes, but I pull the rubber band pretty tight. The stretch between the two tends to even out when I draw. I wrap to the end of the piece of rubber band then back off 2 wraps, wrap once around my finger, then pull the end through.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I use wax string for sewing leather. Use constrictor knot. Been doing it for years with no problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use hair tying bands - with a double overhand knot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use thin cotton string from the hardware section at Dollar Tree. Last couple of times I checked our local store was out of it. I hope they restock it soon, I am going to need more soon.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you considered this new "crystal string"? A stretchy string and that is applied with a Wrap N Tuck.

Otherwise I use cotton twine also called butcher's twine... I have used cheap chapstick and my own Fix N Wax (beeswax and mineral oil).

Be happy to send you a bit. I put several sets of waxed Constrictor Knots on a small plastic tube...twist my pouch inside and slide the knot in place.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

MakoPat, had a great suggestion. I do not shoot tubes. But I use tubing to hang my spinners and other targets. I tie with the crystalline stuff he mentioned. i buy from pocket predator website. Its the big cost of 1.00 per roll. a roll last a long time too. That's what I now use to tie all my band sets, I honestly could not believe how strong that stuff is, and it doesn't cut the bands like string.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will get some ordered from Simple Shot Thanks


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

The crystal string and the thin elastic ribbon tying materials are both great for tying tubes. I tie my pseudo-tapers with the elastic ribbon stuff. I feel that the width of the ribbon helps prevent it from cutting into tubes, but I have no data to back that up.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Tying over cuffs is a thing of the past for me with the clear tying ribbon. **This stuff is amazing, my favorite tying material and available all over AliExpress and Dankung You can stretch it but it's almost impossible to break. Many like the .5 mm elastic thread as well, but I do better with this clear ribbon.*

*When tying tubing in loops or to pouches, I use 5" pieces to tie half a square knot stretched very tight - it won't cut into the tubes. Wrap each end around again and tie a very tight full square knot. Never had a slippage problem - simple and easy.*

*Dankung sells both clear and black versions - *

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/20-meter-dankung-ribbon-specially-tying-flatband_2551


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much Alfred


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

I use the ribbon for tying the bands to the pouch and also to the frame. It works great for both uses.

The ribbon costs less than $1 for 20m on Aliexpress.

I use the crystal string (elastic string about 0.5 mm) to tie the bands to pouch (not to frame) and it works great for that.

The crystal string costs less than $1 for 60m on Aliexpress.

After using the ribbon and crystal string I would never use anything else for tying bands.

They are so good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been on a journey trying all sorts of different frames, bands, tubes, pouches, attaching methods, etc. I've had 100% success using #32 rubber bands, #64 rubber bands, butchers twine (constrictor knot), mercerized cotton thread doubled up and waxed myself (constrictor knot), TBG strips and the amber tape (clear ribbon stuff). I like the amber band best, not because it works any better than the other stuff, but just simply because I like it. My advice is to not overthink things. Get whatever is readily available and just use it. After a while your confidence will grow (because you'll see whatever you chose is working out fine) and you won't have to search for the latest and greatest product/method. And if you ever run out of whatever you decide on using, I guarantee you will find a rubber band or something else suitable lying around your house. Neither you or your slingshot will notice the difference! Just my $0.02.

PS A band tying jig is not necessary, but definitely helpful. You can get crazy and fancy if you want, but I knocked one together in less than 10 minutes with scraps I had lying around. Will post a pic later.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’ve been tying a constrictor knot with cotton twine for years but cozying up to the new Chrystal ribbon. The stuff is amazing. Gives a nice clean look


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Not sure if this is exactly what you are trying to get away from, but... I love self cuffs for the pouch end. my method here


http://imgur.com/V0GYcte


For any other tyeing purposes, I just use any cotton string that doesnt break when I pull the knot tight. I just use a single constrictor knot, nothing fancy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Waimser


----------

